# Found a little bandit in my yard what should I do



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok so a few days ago someone ran over a big raccoon in front of my house. Last night I went out to feed Darkness, my cat. He's not allowed inside anymore cause he sprays even though he's fixed. I was calling him to give him some left over tri tip and I saw some glowing eyes under the truck. I figured it was the cat so I threw a piece to him and to my surprise it was a very small raccoon. He's only about the size of a cat. He seemed grateful for the snack and aproched me. I had no clue if he had rabies or not so I just dropped the food and went in. I looked out the window and he was on the bench looking in like he wanted more treats lol. Today after I cleaned the house and was taking out the trash I heard a chattering. There was my little raccoon friend asking for more treats. He just kinda stood there on his hind paws waiting for me to give him something. A little later I noticed him sleeping in the bushes on the side of the house. He seems pretty harmless and is only a baby what do you guys think I should do? My Uncle had a pet raccoon when I was a kid but he was a major handful. I was thinking of calling an animal rescue but I'm not sure if they will take a wild animal. Any one have any advice he just seems to be hanging out and doesn't wanna go now.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Umm...call Animal Control...or if you know anyone with a trap you can set it and then release it somewhere else. I wouldn't keep feeding him because they are still wild animals and he could attack. And ***** are mean. Goodluck!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

In the daytime he should be in hiding. He should be sleeping where no one can see him. The one that got run over could have been his mother. He may not be ready to be on his own. I would call a wildlife rehabber. You could call animal control and see if they can give you a number. If you relocate him he may just die because he hasn't learned how to live on his own.

CA Department of fish and game wildlife rehabbers


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That is a very good point. I was also wondering if the big one was momma and that may be why he hasn't moved on yet. Thanks for the advice you guys


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

well the mom would be preg in feb and by march he would have been born so he is plenty old enough. they just like to hang around mom till they are sexually mature, hes just lookin for a free ride. Ive raised tons of ***** and always had them as a kid. if you can cage him up and relocate him far from people. he will be just fine. you dont want to handle a wild **** over 6 weeks old. they will do major damage. ac will destroy him if they find him around people


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am guessing you are feeding the outdoor cat kitty kibble outside too? Raccoons loooove cat food! My parents had a problem in their old house of the raccoons coming in through the cat door to eat their cats' food.

He is sticking around where he knows there is an easy meal. If there is a wildlife rescue in your area I would contact them and they should be able to help.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

id call a wild life rescue i dont know if you have one in your area do a google search for animal rescues in your area or ask animal control if they know of someone , sounds like he is missing his mom if he is out during the day obviously confused , poor guy. take some pics of him b4 he goes they are soooo cute


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

the relocate idea is the best.you may be able to get A loan of A no kill cage from someone.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yep.. wildlife rescue is what i'd do.. i know in your area there has to be one since its all forest up there.. ***** can be mean little buggers and if you keep feeding him he will ALWAYS be around, maybe not so nice next time though


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor little guy, I'm with the others on wildlife rescue


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So I just got back from my moms and she found a wildlife rehabilitation center very close by. They said they will come pick him up or set a humane trap and pick him up tomorrow if they can't catch him. They said they've had ***** there before as well as, owls, hawks, jackrabbits. They even said they rehabilitated a baby bear and took him back to the wild. So the little guy will be ok. I'll try to get some pics of him before he goes


----------

